# 26x1.75 Road tyres



## Valiant (21 May 2010)

Hey all,

I'm after a pair of old mtb road tyres for a friend who only commutes about a mile. Her current tires are all cracked! Sadly she doesn't have any money 

So does anyone in London have an old pair no longer in use which are still usable?

Sam


----------



## montage (21 May 2010)

Can't help you - but always worth a trip to a skip for mountain bike tyres. May strike lucky, unlikely to be road specific ones, but any tyre is better than no tyre


----------



## karan733 (21 May 2010)

I have a pair of conti cityrides. Bought from wiggle earlier this year but hardly used as they are on the spare bike. They were £13 each new, £15+ postage for the pair?


----------



## karan733 (21 May 2010)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Continental_City_Ride_MTB_Tyre/5360008049/


----------



## Valiant (21 May 2010)

oooh thanks Karen, I shall ask her.


----------



## karan733 (25 May 2010)

any news Valiant?


----------



## Bonno (25 May 2010)

I'm in the middle of moving and found some tyres in the loft the weekend, including two hardly used 26x1.5 road tyres (nokia road runners) with inner tubes if you're interested?? 
Don't really want to mess about posting though!!
I'm Essex based


----------



## Valiant (25 May 2010)

She hasn't got back to me yet. Bonno whereabouts in Essex are you?


----------



## Bonno (25 May 2010)

Hi Sam,
I'm in Maldon, but i'm down Romford/Woodford area usually every other weekend to visit family, if that helps.


----------



## Valiant (25 May 2010)

Lovely. Ok well I'll wait for her to get back to me before I take anyone up on the offer


----------

